# Wheel - eeze Wheels Size Question



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I am going to build a beach cart this year to accommodate my surf rods, a small cooler, and a few chairs for the Fam. I was wondering what size wheel-eeze tires ya'll use. I will be ordering a pair of these in the next week or so and don't want to buy the wrong size. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I was always told the wider the tires the better in our sand.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I use the 16.5 " ones on my beach cart. They work very well.


----------

